# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  من فضلك د/عادل.. اطلب النصيحة.

## باحث عن صديق

اسالك بالله ان تخبرني بعلاج ما قد اعانية من الم للضمير نتيجة لما افعله 
فكثيرا ما اشعر بضيق وعصبية وبدون سبب وكل هذا لا يذهب الا بعد تفريغة وبشدة
ومع الاسف لا يكون الضحية الا اخوتي الصغار الذين  افضلهم علي نفسي 
ولكن بعد ذلك ينتابني تانيب الضمير دون توقف 
ولا اعرف علاجا   حتي انني كنت اتفنن في اختراع الاسباب للسفر بعيدا ..........
ولكن بدون جدوي
ارجوا الافادة
 ::hop::

----------


## باحث عن صديق

د/عادل من فضلك اين الرد
او من احد الاعضاء الذين يمكنهم المساعدة

----------


## ديدي

اخى باحث عن صديق
دكتور عادل فى اجازة نظرا لانشغاله الشديد
رجاء انتظار الرد عندما تسمح له ظروفه بالتواجد
لك تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## باحث عن صديق

اشكرك ديدي علي الرد
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## القلب الساحر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ارجو من د/عادل الافادة انا دائما عصبية ومبتحملش احد وخصوصا اولادى وبخاصة بنتى وعندها (5) سنوات لا اعرف لماذا بحاول كتير ان اكون هادئة ولكن لا استطيع الا نصف يوم ارجوك د/عادل رد عليا على nessrein@masrawy.com

----------

